# برنامج صغير يسمح بانشاء تصاميم مقاطع الأجنحة من نوع NACA 4,5 and 6 Digits



## 3adel (1 مايو 2006)

يساعد هذا البرنامج 
Foilplot
بتصميم مقاطع الاجنحة 
Les profils d’aile
من نوع 

NACA 4,5 and 6 Digits
و هو مهم جدا للمهتمين بال
Aerodynamic
و خصوصا الطلبة .حيث يشرح معنى الارقام التي ترافق تسمية NACA لمقاطع الاجنحة و المستعملة في اجنحة الطائرات و كذلك ريشات الضغاطات و التوربينات الافقية ذاخل المحركات
تحياتي


----------



## جاسر (1 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاك خيراً

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## Ahmed shawki (28 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (24 سبتمبر 2006)

شكور اخي وبارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك انشاء الله


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (27 سبتمبر 2006)

تقبل الله صومنا وصومكم 
ومشكور على هذه المشاركه القيمه


----------



## Fennec82 (27 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ae435 (3 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## حسام البسام (7 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا رحمه الى امك و ابوك مشككككور


----------



## سيهام (16 أكتوبر 2006)

انا مهندسه طيران اهتم بالتصميم وسوف اطلع علي هدا البرنامج وشكرا علي تعاونك معنا


----------



## HARD_REVENGE (21 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا اخى الكريم على هذا المجهود وشكرا


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (22 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير فعلا برنامج متميز


----------



## عباس الدوري (25 أبريل 2007)

البرنامج رائع جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## اكرم تويج (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على جهدك


----------



## a7med4u (10 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## التواتي (10 يونيو 2007)

شكرا أخي عادل


----------



## talharah (11 يونيو 2007)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## تامر الطاهر (14 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله لك فى حياتك


----------



## laklok10 (15 يونيو 2007)

مشكوور أخي علي هذا البرنامج


----------



## باجة العراق (12 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## chahla25000 (18 مايو 2010)

metciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------

